# First time breeding



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Just wanted to start a topic on my little journey for my first time breeding with what were originally only meant to be cute little pets. These critters have really taken over! I just put my buck in with my does last Wednesday (15th) and im planning on splitting them up this coming Wednesday. I know many people like leaving the buck in for company but I don't want any last minute surprises and I would rather the does have lots of time to settle in their bins rather then having them all readjust days before birth. I will upload pictures of them if/once they start to show!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh me oh my. So the girls are due any day now and are looking larger than life! Rue being the biggest change literally dragging her belly and waddling everywhere. Ryn is the brindle so she just looks like a regular overweight girl and Reese only just starting to show a little in the last few days. Loving that they are all showing so differently so I can experience more in one go. I have not had a chance to make any pictures small I will try to do so in a few days but if anyone is really curious I have a very active IG account for them called miceforlife. I'll try and keep you posted.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Ugh okay I lied it's already hard enough to keep up with the insta account so I dont think there will be any pictures on here but anyway Rue had her pups the night of the 8th (10 pups) and basically put them in my hands xD she could not be better at not caring what they smell like so I've had quite some "bonding" time with them so far. Reese isn't far behind she looks like she's going to explode and I think she will either tonight or tmrw night. Ryn sadly I'm starting to think is just being a fat brindle :/ I really wanted some brindle pups hopefully she surprises me.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

Yay! Congrats


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks! 

Btw, still no pups from Ryn or Reese but Reese keeps getting bigger! O.O 
Guess I'll have to keep on waiting


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright I lied once more, I worked out resizing so here are Rues 10 pups and 3 days old (theyre 4 today)
bucks on the right, does on the left. Sadly no pieds  hopefully some turn up in Reese's bunch.









Yesterday late at night though, Reese finally had her pups. Also 10. This is them this morning, just a few hours old 









And here is one of the newborns next to a 3 1/2 day old


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

That's so exciting! I can't wait to see how the other litter turns out.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

I know same  here are a better pic of the colours 
4 black, 6 blue..?


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

Oooh, I can't wait to see what color the lighter ones turn out to be.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

And the lighter coloured pups are....

*druuuuumrooooooll*

Agouti!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your litters!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!

Second litter turned out all black guys. I guess I will breed back a black buck from each litter back to the mommas and hope I get some pieds


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm glad to see you are getting results; I like the agouti babies a lot. 

And you figured out the thing with the pics, too! 

The photo comparing the younger and older pinkies is very good to see as well.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Those babies look amazing.  Well done.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

I really enjoyed looking at these pictures, I'm expecting my first litter/s soon. I cannot wait to see the outcomes.


----------

